
Ubuntu 16.04 Unity 8 current state [video] - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpytMl7FRvs
======
tga
Unity (and many other Linux UI projects really) current state: reinventing the
wheel, with chances of hitting a usability sweet spot just before the next
rewrite.

[https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guide_to_X11/Window_Managers](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guide_to_X11/Window_Managers)

~~~
blfr
Unity 8 looks a lot like Unity 7 which I use daily. While a lot is changing
underneath there's definitely a feeling of continuation in the user
experience.

The 3d desktop effects, however, don't seem to be the future. I loved the
Compiz cube when if first came out and it impressed onlookers at the time but
these things don't add to your enjoyment of using the system after a (fairly
short) and they never make using it easier.

~~~
tvmalsv
I have to admit I still like and use the Compiz cube, but what I really like
is the Wobbly Windows effect. It may seem cheesy to many, but it's oddly
satisfying to me. And it's really smooth even in VirtualBox.

~~~
loudmax
I love my wobbly windows. It's an effect that you can only do on an open
source desktop. I don't doubt that Microsoft or Apple could implement wobbly
windows if they really wanted to, but it's a silly effect and servers no real
purpose, so they don't. It's a bit of bling that makes my desktop look
futuristic when I drag terminal windows around.

------
Insanity
I actually grew used to using Unity after some time, so much so that I now
prefer even the windows taskbar to be on the side of the screen and not on the
bottom when I am on a windows box.

EDIT: Removed part of the text that was actually about ccsm

~~~
spraak
I put the Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn as my desktop* for my Windows machine to help
me feel better when I have to use it :P

*Edit: I mean as my wallpaper.

~~~
nhumrich
Wait, you mean to say you run unity as the DE for the windows OS?

~~~
lnx01
No, I think he's literally running Unity on Windows 10. I believe it's
possible with WSL layer and Ubuntu for Windows 10.

edit: [http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/someone-just-installed-
un...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/someone-just-installed-unity-
windows)

~~~
spraak
Wow, that's really cool! Though rather un-amazingly I just meant as a
wallpaper :/

------
gravypod
I think this shows off why linux desktop enviroments aren't up to par with
other systems. At one point the recorder clicks what I assume is a button to
open an image they download in "Gallery" and nothing happens. Did it open in
the background? Is it loading? No idea.

Also, another issue is that there are thousands of different ways across all
of the apps for how to interact with them. Some have "Quit" options, some have
top bars, some have icons everywhere. There isn't cohesion. I wish there was a
"Linux-Desktop Standard" like OSX and Windows have but no one would ever agree
on anything so it would go nowhere unfortunatly.

~~~
bwat48
"Also, another issue is that there are thousands of different ways across all
of the apps for how to interact with them. Some have "Quit" options, some have
top bars, some have icons everywhere. There isn't cohesion."

How is that any different from Windows?

~~~
wears_sweaters1
I cant think of any two Windows programs I use who's basic interaction varies
as wildly as Linux program interaction can vary.

~~~
franciscop
Aren't the ribbon menu in Word, the classic menu and the Chrome/Firefox "menu"
button wildly different?

~~~
gravypod
Most users dislike the Ribbon menu. When I've setup systems for people, and
family, and they requested "word" they are expecting this [0]. When they see
the ribon menu they feel "I don't want to learn this, I already know word,
this isn't word". The average user also doesn't open or change anythign in a
browser. All they do is type into google. None the less they dislike those
changes too. Cohesion is the most important thing in an enviroment.

[0] -
[https://i-technet.sec.s-msft.com/dynimg/IC354367.jpg](https://i-technet.sec.s-msft.com/dynimg/IC354367.jpg)

~~~
franciscop
Oh sure, but those are still 3 different menu styles for Windows. I have never
tried the ribbon thing but I think I wouldn't like it as a casual libreoffice
user.

------
djfm
I try those new shiny DEs from time to time and always come back to xmonad.

In particular, I need to be able to have desktop #x on display #y and desktop
#z on display #t, i.e. have virtual desktops independent from the multiple
displays setup - a feature that other DEs / WMs seem to never provide.

This is very practical to, say, keep your emails always visible on one display
while switching between other tasks on other displays.

Sure, sometimes a release of xmonad will make the chrome dropdown menus stop
working [1], or some other weirdness, but all in all, it's quite stable and I
can focus on creating a workflow that really suits me and that I never need
learn again.

[1]
[https://github.com/xmonad/xmonad/issues/42](https://github.com/xmonad/xmonad/issues/42)

------
ckdarby
I'll just be over here on i3wm not using a mouse...

------
rokosbasilisk
Also if your are trying to do vr dev you really should use unity on windows
10.

Edit: whoops didnt read closely enough

~~~
kminehart
I believe this is about the Unity Desktop Environment, not the Unity Game
Engine.

